# Creating A Web Site ForSelling T Shirts



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've done a ton of research about how to create a website for selling t-shirts and I keep hitting nothing but dead ends. I find sites that look really promising only to find out that they're impossible to use or out of my price range. I want a site that has a decent web builder with a shopping cart that can handle unlimited listings. Is there anything like that out there. My main goal is to be able to sell on amazon.com but in order to do that you need a website with a shopping cart. I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Joomla and virtumart are two well developed and well documented open source content management and shopping cart solutions. There is a learning curve but there are good books and websites for both to get you started. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

If you mean a online designer for tshirts I have no experience with that so good luck with that aspect.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

No I just mean a store to sell mine and my girlfriends designs.


----------



## David1855 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would check out www.volusion.com Their platform is awesome, they keep up with new technology and are constantly innovating, they are mobile optimized, their server is great.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it just me or is volusion expensive. It's 20 a month and you can only list 100 shirts. Does that 20 a month include everything you need or are there hidden fees. I saw that alot of sites charge extra for shopping cart and credit card payments.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

I was investigating whether to use Prestashop.

its fairly straightforward to setup, but not too sure on editing templates and designs.

i once tried oscommerce, but gave up as it was horrendous to add things to it.

i think the newest oscommerce is better, but after that first experience, im running scared!

so far i found

prestashop
opencart
joomla with virtuemart

any other suggestions?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

I've used Joomla a lot and find it good for a quick, cheap site. Of course wont allow the full functions of an online designer, etc, but has some good components you can download from the market place yo give you a basic site.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

We ended up going with web hosting hub, it was only 50 for a year and so far awesome customer service. We started out using wordpress to design it but it won't let us do what we want. We're in the process of learning to write the html ourselves. Trying to find all the different add ons and builders to make the site how we want it seems like more work in the end. We're not in a huge hurry to have it up. We still need alot of equipment so we can offer all the services we want. Screenprinting vinyl etc.


----------



## ChristiN (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello chronicdesigns81,

Thank you for the compliment! It's always good to hear that our customers are happy with the service they receive. I just wanted to stop by and see if I could offer any assistance with your new e-commerce site.

You mentioned that you originally wanted to use WordPress but it wouldn't let you do what you want. What did you want to do with your site that WordPress couldn't do? You may have already checked into this, but have you tried out the WP e-Commerce plugin for WordPress? I'm finishing up a new education channel today in the Support Center that's all about using that plugin to sell products online. 

If you find that doesn't work for you, what other e-commerce programs have you looked into? There are 3 offered through Fantastico (in your cPanel) that are easy to install, but you're not limited to those. We'd be happy to help you install other options like PrestaShop or OpenCart as well.

Please let us know if we can be of any assistance.

Regards,

Christi N.
Web Hosting Hub Customer Community


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

if you want a FREE fully-customizable shop with GREAT SECURITY and unlimited listings then try OsCommerce...
Joomla is a bit of a pain to figure out for newbies in web design and Presta-Cart, while very nice and easy to use, charges high prices for all the good plugins that make your store look really cool, Volusion is okay but I'm not sure if it's open-source or not and not sure of their plugins or if they even have any...

OsCommerce is what I use for my own websites and any clients who are looking for an easy-to-use cart/webshop...
OsCommerce is all open-source so anyone can create new plugins for it and there are already thousands of them available for free...
you can click the link in my signature to see one of my sites made with OsCommerce...


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Why not try ebay stores? Not ebay pro stores, but, start out with just their simple store that includes an ecommerce solution. They're pretty easy to set up. They use templates that use a GUI interface to configure. They aren't cheap as far as what is available, but many use them and they give you an upstart with site visibility by being able to also list on ebay. Also, there is Wix sites that are, again a template and backend GUI configuration. Their sites are all Flash, which is pretty cool and they have an easy shopping cart add-in modual. They're very inexpensive. Plus check out Big Cartel stores. Very easy and inexpensive. Keep in mind, though that any website solution requires a bit of a learning curve as well as some sort of promotion to get people coming to it. Good Luck!


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> We ended up going with web hosting hub, it was only 50 for a year and so far awesome customer service. We started out using wordpress to design it but it won't let us do what we want. We're in the process of learning to write the html ourselves. Trying to find all the different add ons and builders to make the site how we want it seems like more work in the end. We're not in a huge hurry to have it up. We still need alot of equipment so we can offer all the services we want. Screenprinting vinyl etc.


Wow, that WebHostingHub seems too good to be true. Is there a catch?


----------



## Carmenrt (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Jay, is it pretty easy to build a website with oscommerce? I am currently building a site on GODADDY but I dont like that I have to purchase things like the shopping cart and other stuff?


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

If your looking for one with an easy to use web store built in with a designer package then I use this one
Our products the $450 gets you the store software and the T shirt designer (not just t shirts but wahtever you want)

I use it here click the hi vis vest designer on the right.

and here for signs etc
there are also a few in the portfolio on the site but I know also of this one
and this one

I am not affilliated in anyway but spent ages looking for an affordable working solution, and a bunch of us at CS Cart forums put money in and got this custom built by the alt tem for CS cart.

John


----------



## Ktek (Sep 7, 2010)

johnbol1 said:


> If your looking for one with an easy to use web store built in with a designer package then I use this one
> Our products the $450 gets you the store software and the T shirt designer (not just t shirts but wahtever you want)
> 
> I use it here click the hi vis vest designer on the right.
> ...


John,

It's funny I just posted something about that exact same software on another thread.

Do you find you've had any issues in speed with the create your own design process?

I was thinking to go ahead with this but I'm waiting for the company to reply to an email of whether or their product designer module: Modules :: CS-Cart add-ons :: CS-Cart Product designer add-on will work with the new version of cs-cart which is currently on promo: CS-Cart domain licenses :: Pre-sale: CS-Cart Ultimate Edition -

A few questions for you:
Do you recall which version of the cart software you have?

How long have you used it for?

Also, when the design is submitted have you had an issue with the PDF produced? When I tested with a demo site it didn't always works, part of the desing was missing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi ,
The designer works with the latest version of CS cart which is 2.2.4, the version you are looking at is the ulitmate which is a big leap forward and can handle multiple store fronts (you will need a product designer licence for each store front), the usual single cart is also in a new version at the RC3 stage is still in testing stage probably wont be ready for july/august even to be really stable. After that I expect the product desinger to be changed probably within a month to suit the new version.
As for speed, there were issues in the beginning ( I had them too) but they improved the speed greatly and if you follow my link above you can test the speed of it on my serever. I am on VPS which makes a big difference, not just with this one but all designers, and it can be slower or faster dependant on your server configuration.

I am using the designer on the 2.1.4 2.2.3 and 2.2.4, I dont want to sound as I am affiliated but I really do recomnend it as the most affordable out there, you will see here on the forums I was reseraching this 3 years ago for an affordable (admittably not a spreadshirt equal) but one good for the masses on a budget and thats what it is.
PDF, never had an issue and to be honest never seen it raised by anyone in the forums so not sure.
Good Luck (price goes up by $100 in march 17th I think), they made a post in the forum Monday.
Also the $450 is only a suggestion, you can get the both seperate, i.e. Martfox are doing the cs cart professional licence for $165 and then if you buy the designer addon for $250, you save a bit but you then install the designer yourself on top of cs cart. (easy really)

John


----------

